# Belarus Tractor Specs.



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This link covers all the Belarus tractor lines but the compact utility tractors are the 200, 300, & 400 series tractors. 

Belarus Tractor Specs.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't know if Belarus was still available here in the states. Good to see the post, if just for the knowlege that they are still around.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i didn't know they still made them better yet still sold them here haven't seen a new one in years.
Jody


----------

